# $600-$800 bikes



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

Can someone recommend a bike in the $600-$800 price range. I ride a Giant XC bike, but not partial to any brand. I need something that will be the best all around urban.dj.park bike. I live close to downtown asheville and want something to play around with there, but also something i could play with off road. The less expensive the better. I just want something that has a solid frame that i could upgrade as i go. 

thanks.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

This is coming from a relative beginner so take it with a grain of salt :thumbsup: ... But I would suggest going with a frame and build it up from there... You can find some nice clearance frames (since the new 07's are coming in ) that are really inexpensive check check Jenson USA or wheel world they both have clearance frames. Wheel world has some build kits they might be good but I looked at reviews for the forks they had and they weren't very good.... I would think sticking with a single speed would be fine for this kind of project...
Have fun


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

best value for that type of thing is gonna be a 24" bmx cruiser, the shadow conspiracy invisible man is only $550, with very solid components. If I could do it all over I'd definitely have started like that.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*..*

i was thinkin something more along the lines of the lower end dj bike with disc brakes. Would it be possible to turn one of these biks into an all around uban.dj. park pike, and could you tweak it enough to take it on some relatively flat single track?

The things i want are disc brakes, and a nice fork.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

Giant STP. end of story. close the thread.

Thanks.

Goodnight.


----------



## DP1112 (Mar 30, 2006)

DK xenia


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

i agree with J5 on this one, i have an STP 2. I take it on singletrack all the time, it does well there and it also does well on the DJs, haven't taken it to a park yet though. but im sure it would do ok. relatively cheap as well, but im not sure if you can get them in the US


----------



## boatshow (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, you can get them in the US. They just don't come as STP 1, STP 2, etc. They sell a STP SS (single speed) that MSRP is like $750, or the regular STP with gears for $850. You can check them out at the giant website. http://www.giantbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/9/

The specialized P series is also about the same amount of money.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

> [Giant STP. end of story. close the thread.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go stp or p series. The Kona jump series is pretty good too, but they are more at home on the trails and in the air than in an urban environment.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

P1 man. great bike especially for the bread. I got mine for 699 $ + tax.

the STP's are also nice. But i would recomend single speed

here is my bike i just got a few weeks ago.








its the 2007 p1 by specialized


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

This coming from the kid that almost didn't buy a bike because he wanted gears?


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

DK General Lee 24
$259 at Dans Comp 
www.danscomp.com
Full cro-mo frame and fork and you will have lots of cash for upgrades. (Throw the stock pedals and front chainring in the trash) 
I just put a lowered Marz fork on mine and I love it!

Not very good for trails (BMX geometry) but it's awesome for DJ, Park, and Urban.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*thanks.*

damn.

well that said. i can't decide. Every bike mentioned is one of my favorites. I wish i could ride a few and get a feel for it, but no shops around here carry any thing like this. I want something on the lower end of the price range that's why i like the KHS bikes. But i know the quality of the p.bikes is awesome. The DK general lee would be fun, but the disc brakes, 26" wheels and dj fork are preferred.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know how tall you are so this may be a moot point. I'm 5'-6" so this is based on my size. Ride a 24 incher before you commit to a 26. If you have good brakes and set them up correctly they work _almost_ as good as disks. They *suck* when they are wet though.
I built a P2 w/ 26's for DJ, park, and Urban. It always felt like too much bike for Urban and WAY too much bike in the park. Especially in the pipe. (It worked great as a DJ machine) Most of my riding is FR and DH so I am used to 26" wheels and geometry. I _thought_ I would prefer a 26 play bike until I rode a friends Union St. Molly McGuire roll'n 24's. I sold my P2 and got the General Lee. I have never regretted go'n 24. It's a great size to throw around and in my opinion much easier to do bar spins and manuals.

BTW...I'm down in Charlotte. Before you buy something you may want to take mine for a spin.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*g. lee*

so if i commit to something like the general lee, how easy is it to add disc brakes, and could i down the road change the fork for something with travel, and what about run a 26" tire would that be possible?

The price is nice on the general lee and for something thats new to me it might be right up my alley.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

if you just wanna change everything on the general lee, just get a different bike. good luck getting decent suspension, 26" wheelset, and disc brakes with the cash you would save. I say specialized p1, commencal absolut crmo (the 2006 and 2007 are both nice.), gt ruckus UF. they are all crmo and all horizontal dropouts


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

GT UF24.

can't upgrade the General Lee as you prefer, not the kind of bike you are looking for.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*ok.*

ok i just made an executive decision.

P.1 it is. Seems like a good all round bike and price. I've owned 3 other specialized bikes and they all took the abuse i gave them.

thanks for the help.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Satori is right. You cant upgrade the GL w/ disk or 26's. Good chioce on the P1. If your dead set on that set-up it will work great.
Plus you can run gears if you want to


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the P.1's are very nice, you'll love it.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> This coming from the kid that almost didn't buy a bike because he wanted gears?


ya man.
I thought i would need gears for sure since it is my everywhere bike unlike a bunch of people on this site (maybe even you) who have like3 different bikes for different riding.

I like ss though!:thumbsup:


----------



## gigatech (Jan 2, 2007)

dont know about this bike but its 575..

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1562


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

gigatech said:


> dont know about this bike but its 575..
> 
> http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1562


totally not worth the cash. he'd have to replace the wheels/fork atleast. then theres all the commencal alloy crap.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> totally not worth the cash. he'd have to replace the wheels/fork atleast. then theres all the commencal alloy crap.


What the hell are you talking about? It's got pretty much the same fork as every other bike in the price range, and it's got Rhyno Lites. If you're not a fat hack they're decent. Plus the bike's steel, not "alloy," unless you're referring to the Comencal components.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> What the hell are you talking about? It's got pretty much the same fork as every other bike in the price range, and it's got Rhyno Lites. If you're not a fat hack they're decent. Plus the bike's steel, not "alloy," unless you're referring to the Comencal components.


the P.1 is full 4130 just like the commencal. rhynolites totally suck for aggressive riding. I use a set for XC and even then, they're getting flexy. the P. series "Specialized" wheels and hubs are actually very decent. also the P.1 comes with a Dirt jumper 3.5 where as the commencal has a dirtjam comp. which is a fancy MZ comp.

I was referring to the "alloy" components. like the "alloy" stem, handlebar grips etc. the commencal cranks are probably okay. has worse brakes,


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*xc.*

does anyone ride there dj.urban bike on relatively easy single track. There are a few places here where the downhill is great, but the uphill to get there sucks. If the bike has an agressive tire and a seat that allows for better climbing position, can this be done?


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

what do you think of this bike?
http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_50_07.htm

i bought a khs for my brother when he went off to college. It seemed like a pretty nice ride for the money.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

component wise, its worse than the commencal.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea, nice choice. If you have any questions or want some more pictures, i just bought it.

my email is

[email protected]
or PM me


----------

